# Change in marital status after ITA for ontario PNP candidate



## vanshaa (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi,

I am a PNP candidate. I was nominated by the province of Ontario through which I got the ITA as well. Draw Cutoff CRS was 451 and my CRS points were 1035( as a single candidate)
I got married after getting ITA. I haven't submitted my application yet. I want to include my spouse in my PR application as well. I have contacted Ontario province via telephone call and asked them to update my nomination certificate to include my spouse name but they told me that my application is already closed and the nomination certificate couldn't be updated. They told me to ask IRCC about the procedure to add spouse.

I tried contacted IRCC via case specific inquiry but they didn't reply even after one week and there call center number are not reachable.

Can someone please let me know if it is possible to add spouse at this stage. can I proceed with the same ITA or I have to decline it and wait for new ITA.

How my points would be recalculated after I add the spouse. would I still be eligible for 600 point from pnp or not.

My spouse hasn't given IELTS exam and has 0 Canadian work experience. He doesn't even has ECA report.


----------

